
Gnome 3.34 Release Notes - rbanffy
https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.34/
======
aasdasdasdasd
They got another browser, but the optics are still... so-so.

Like the Music application. There is so much free space everywhere, but you
can't fully read the composer name.

I wish all the Linux Desktops would focus on /integration/ rather than re-
inventing the wheel half-baked.

~~~
opan
It's good to point out these issues. A lot of people just think them in their
heads, and not everyone cares about the same stuff. If you could just file
issues about these complaints, then we'd really be on to something.

(note: I am not at all involved with GNOME, I do not even use it, I just
notice this behavior a lot in free software communities)

------
t4sk1n
I really hoped that Evince would get updated. But now that this update is out,
I can't wait to try it on my PC!

